# Peter's Pond - Cape Cod



## JimMcCombe (Apr 3, 2004)

Hi,

We're planning our big summer trip to New England this year and was wondeirng if anyone has stayed at Peter's Pond and can give it a thumbs up/down. It looks wonderful: Peter's Pond

Can't wait to get the trailer out this season!!!!

v/r

Jim


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

I like the name of it.

Pete


----------



## Ymryl (Mar 2, 2004)

My next door neighbors go there every summer. They say it is really nice (as long as you stay there, traffic on the cape is always a mess in the summer). Haven't been there yet but will most likely make a trip down some time this season (which begins next weekend at 
Strawberry Park in Preston, CT and the following weekend at Normandy Farms in Foxboro, MA).


----------



## JimMcCombe (Apr 3, 2004)

Paul & Jolly,

Thanks for the feedback. My folks live down toward the Cape, so we thought this would be close, but just far enough away, if you know what I mean...









We won't be going until August, but I'll post my findings. We take our first trip next weekend as well, Natural Bridge in the SW corner of VA.

Have a great week,

Jim


----------



## Madden6 (Oct 17, 2004)

I have been to Peters Pond!! It's a very nice campground, beautiful lake, and very well kept. The people who work there are another issue. Not very friendly, although we haven't been back the last 2 years. I liked it but you can't have campfires there and this bums out the kids and my DH. 
There is another campground called Bayview Campground down the Cape which I liked!
Good luck in your search!

Try the site thatscamping.com, they have lots of feed back about New England Camping

First trip isn't till May 21







,but 17 days till Disney Cruise!


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

Hi
We went to Peter's Pond and I agree nice campground but the owners and staff are not the friendliest crew. They seem to cater to their seasonals and don't seem to like kids to much. I had a free gift certificate from my dealer and they almost didn't honor it. We have had no intrest in going back.

John


----------

